# Albion ONE: 10th Anniversary Edition Promo Price Ends TOMORROW!



## Spitfire Team (Dec 11, 2017)

​


----------



## pfmusic (Dec 11, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> View attachment 10742



Happy anniversary Spitfire Audio!


----------



## Øivind (Dec 11, 2017)

Happy 10th!

Albion One update? :O


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 11, 2017)

Happy 10th Anniversary Spitfire Audio.
Oh lordy, is it an Albion One update?


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 11, 2017)

Albion One update?







-DJ


----------



## jules (Dec 11, 2017)

Hope for a new wider gui ala NI thrill !


----------



## ghandizilla (Dec 11, 2017)

Albi-One is on the loose


----------



## ism (Dec 11, 2017)

Surely SSO is the flagship?


----------



## DavidY (Dec 11, 2017)

Of course it would be *this* afternoon where I chose to bite the bullet and download umpteen gigabytes of Albion One.


----------



## Anders Bru (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm excited! Not to get my hopes up too much, but maybe, just maybe, are they gonna fix the phasing issues in the Darwin Percussion Ensemble?


----------



## Nuno (Dec 11, 2017)

Ohh.. Albion One just got a choir patch (dreaming)


----------



## rap_ferr (Dec 11, 2017)

Great!


----------



## conan (Dec 11, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> I'm excited! Not to get my hopes up too much, but maybe, just maybe, are they gonna fix the phasing issues in the Darwin Percussion Ensemble?



That's my hope, as well. Or, it could be Kazoo Swarm or HZ Jug Band - it would still sell like hotcakes.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 11, 2017)

My guess is NKS


----------



## Gauss (Dec 11, 2017)

Hans Zimmer Albion One Redux?


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 11, 2017)

ism said:


> Surely SSO is the flagship?



I was curious about this. I bought into Spitfire with Albion One because I thought it was their "flagship" major string library. But I hear a LOT of people talk more about SSO, which makes me wonder if I bought the wrong thing from them.

What is their "flagship" string library?!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 11, 2017)

ism said:


> Surely SSO is the flagship?



The art is from Albion ONE


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2017)

I have already bought pretty much the entire catalogue so no matter which product the "flagship" is, I get a free update. Cheers to that!


----------



## robgb (Dec 11, 2017)

That's clearly Albion One.


----------



## robgb (Dec 11, 2017)

Sami said:


> I get a free update


I don't see anything that says free...


----------



## ism (Dec 11, 2017)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I was curious about this. I bought into Spitfire with Albion One because I thought it was their "flagship" major string library. But I hear a LOT of people talk more about SSO, which makes me wonder if I bought the wrong thing from them.
> 
> What is their "flagship" string library?!



Arguably their chamber strings - which might also be their oldest and most loved products. 



sekkosiki said:


> The art is from Albion ONE



So it is. Interesting.


----------



## leon chevalier (Dec 11, 2017)

Albion Two ?


----------



## playz123 (Dec 11, 2017)

Congratulations to Paul, Christian and everyone at Spitfire. Been 'with you' a long time, and am looking forward to many more years together.  All the best!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 11, 2017)

Oh, man happy 10th, Spitfire team! Looking forward to seeing what you've been cooking up for us.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 11, 2017)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I was curious about this. I bought into Spitfire with Albion One because I thought it was their "flagship" major string library. But I hear a LOT of people talk more about SSO, which makes me wonder if I bought the wrong thing from them.
> 
> What is their "flagship" string library?!



They're completely different products. Albion One is a great tool for quickly creating full compositions (ie it has strings, brass, woodwinds, percussion, synth sounds). The limitation is that you don't have complete control over the different sections (eg patches include things like high woodwinds rather than flutes or oboes, low woodwinds rather than clarinets or bassoons). If you're just wanting strings for a hybrid trailer or to accompany a Metal song etc, these are more than enough.

Spitfire Symphonic Strings, SS Brass, SS Woodwinds, and Spitfire Chamber Strings are more suited to composing music for an orchestra as they do give you much more control over the sections violins 1, violins 2 etc. They're much more expensive though.

The good news is Albion One can be mixed with SSO if you choose to get it down the track as they're recorded in the same space (so for example you could do the core of the piece using Albion One, and use the SSO's to add finer details etc)


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2017)

robgb said:


> I don't see anything that says free...


Compared to what I have already paid them 'tis but a drop in the ocean


----------



## Mornats (Dec 11, 2017)

Oh, an Albion One update would be brilliant. I'm guessing (with some confidence) that it'll be NKS compatible but I wonder if there'll be any further changes. Some extra dynamic layers in Darwin Percussion would be great. It does seem to go from soft, less soft to smacking your face off with little in between!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Dec 11, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> View attachment 10742


Thank goodness, I was just getting Spitfire withdrawal symptoms. It’s been what, a week?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## robgb (Dec 11, 2017)

Maybe the update could be permission to transfer our Spitfire licenses to another party.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 11, 2017)

Would love the Albion One Perc to be sorted (the phasing issues)!


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 11, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Would love the Albion One Perc to be sorted (the phasing issues)!



THIS! not just the phasing but the velocity issue as well, for the same drum/instrument.


----------



## ironbut (Dec 11, 2017)

Congrats on 10 years Spitfire guys!
Now where can I get one of those "earless" cats?


----------



## AllanH (Dec 11, 2017)

adding a choir, maybe (I can always hope).


----------



## benmrx (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm hoping that by 'flagship product' they're referring to 'Albion' as a whole, and that this is a teaser image reveal for the new logo for Albion II. Just as they changed the logo for Albion I when that major update was released.

Imagine a new Albion II Logria with an updated overhaul to the 'full' and 'half' sections, updated auxiliary brass/wind instruments, eDNA integration, etc.

Happy 10th!


----------



## LandWaterSky (Dec 11, 2017)

Happy 10th! Thanks for your previous fine efforts and for those to come.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 11, 2017)

Congratulations Team Spitfire!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 11, 2017)

benmrx said:


> I'm hoping that by 'flagship product' they're referring to 'Albion' as a whole, and that this is a teaser image reveal for the new logo for Albion II. Just as they changed the logo for Albion I when that major update was released.
> 
> Imagine a new Albion II Logria with an updated overhaul to the 'full' and 'half' sections, updated auxiliary brass/wind instruments, eDNA integration, etc.
> 
> Happy 10th!



There has been a promised update to Albion One (with NKS support) outstanding for quite some time. I think it will be that. I had almost given up hope that it was coming out.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 11, 2017)

Congrats on the birthday Spitfire. Happy days.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm worried about those difficult teenage years that are quickly approaching......







Paul and Christian at the launch of Albion VIII in 2022.....


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 12, 2017)

Congratulations Paul & Christian!


----------



## blougui (Dec 12, 2017)

And Andy and Stanley too,for good measure  They're more "in the background" but I understand they are paramount importance to the quality and success of the company.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 12, 2017)

How about the man who actually did all the scripting and made the libraries what they actually are with all their functionality? 


Congrats to Blake, too!


----------



## blougui (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh yes, sure EvilDragon, but I'm not sure he is part of SA _per se, _is he ?


----------



## Arviwan (Dec 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday Spitfire Audio !
I love your instruments ... so don't forget my birthday coupon


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 12, 2017)

blougui said:


> Oh yes, sure EvilDragon, but I'm not sure he is part of SA _per se, _is he ?



Sure he is.


----------



## TGV (Dec 12, 2017)

Congratulations for maintaining high standards for 10 years.


----------



## blougui (Dec 12, 2017)

My bad, then ! And hats off to Kontakt scripters !


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 12, 2017)

Heheh. No need for plural, only Blake scripted for Spitfire.


----------



## JC_ (Dec 12, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## TeamLeader (Dec 12, 2017)

i would have retired had it not been for Spitfire.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 12, 2017)

exciting...


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 12, 2017)

Seems like just yesterday. Being a one time history major you got me with your name!


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 12, 2017)

Please show us new product.....


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 12, 2017)

Congrats on your 10th anniversary!


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 12, 2017)

Really hoping for some new arts and programming (playable patches?) for SSS!


----------



## Britpack50 (Dec 12, 2017)

1 hour to go. Not that anyone's counting...


----------



## Damarus (Dec 12, 2017)

Britpack50 said:


> 1 hour to go. Not that anyone's counting...



28 minutes now..


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 12, 2017)

Damarus said:


> 28 minutes now..


 Something wrong with your watch. 22 minutes.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 12, 2017)

Am I the only one who keeps checking this thread, seeing there's a new comment... only to be disappointed that there's no real news?


----------



## stfciu (Dec 12, 2017)

Sincere congratulations to all Spitfire Audio team!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 12, 2017)

I would think Blake has remained behind the scenes for his own reasons and Christian more than makes up for his silence 



EvilDragon said:


> How about the man who actually did all the scripting and made the libraries what they actually are with all their functionality?
> 
> 
> Congrats to Blake, too!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 12, 2017)

Happy 10th anniversary guys. Keep up the great work and to another 10 years and more!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 12, 2017)

Happy anniversary, and thanks for the great instruments!


----------



## mouse (Dec 12, 2017)

I bet they'll have cake. Makes me sick....and totally jealous :(


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 12, 2017)

On their website, in the Albion section, there’s a picture of Albion One 10th anniversary edition, but there’s a webpage error when clicling on it.


----------



## John Busby (Dec 12, 2017)

okay, 1600+ anxiously waiting


----------



## John Busby (Dec 12, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> On their website, in the Albion section, there’s a picture of Albion One 10th anniversary edition, but there’s a webpage error when clicling on it.


same


----------



## Mornats (Dec 12, 2017)

Albion One Eye of Sauron update


----------



## zvenx (Dec 12, 2017)

In the latest edition of our flagship product - updated in celebration of Spitfire Audio’s 10th Anniversary year - we’ve expanded beyond our recent “ONE” re-recordings of the initial Albion “legacy” product to include:




New UI design and NKS-ready integration
Orchestral: 15 new combination patches, combining different techniques and instrument groups in exciting ways
Percussion: Additional Easter Island hits plus new mixes by Jake Jackson
Stephenson’s Steam Synth: 63 new sounds and 67 presets, all by Spitfire Co-Founder Christian Henson
Brunel Loops: 78 new recordings across 8th, 16th and 12th rhythmic patterns, plus 90 new presets, including 51 from Christian Henson


----------



## Britpack50 (Dec 12, 2017)

Here's what's new...

In the latest edition of our flagship product - updated in celebration of Spitfire Audio’s 10th Anniversary year - we’ve expanded beyond our recent “ONE” re-recordings of the initial Albion “legacy” product to include:


New UI design and NKS-ready integration
Orchestral: 15 new combination patches, combining different techniques and instrument groups in exciting ways
Percussion: Additional Easter Island hits plus new mixes by Jake Jackson
Stephenson’s Steam Synth: 63 new sounds and 67 presets, all by Spitfire Co-Founder Christian Henson
Brunel Loops: 78 new recordings across 8th, 16th and 12th rhythmic patterns, plus 90 new presets, including 51 from Christian Henson


----------



## Britpack50 (Dec 12, 2017)

snap!


----------



## zvenx (Dec 12, 2017)

And its on sale now too.
rsp


----------



## John Busby (Dec 12, 2017)

free copy for existing Albion One owners! nice 

*"This updated version is not an add-on, it replaces the previous version of Albion ONE. Customers who already own Albion ONE will receive a free copy of the new version."*


----------



## Spitfire Team (Dec 12, 2017)

​


----------



## Britpack50 (Dec 12, 2017)

free to existing owners of Albion One. But thankfully an add-on download (12GB) rather than the whole thing again!


----------



## J-M (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice, I like the new graphics...even though they don't affect the sound.


----------



## mac (Dec 12, 2017)

Are the combination patches combinations of existing articulations, or actual recorded ensembles?


----------



## zvenx (Dec 12, 2017)

Britpack50 said:


> free to existing owners of Albion One. But thankfully an add-on download (12GB) rather than the whole thing again!



Its already in your download why you know the size?

Never mind:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/faq/albion-one/

rsp


----------



## John Busby (Dec 12, 2017)

mac said:


> Are the combination patches combinations of existing articulations, or actual recorded ensembles?


that's not very clear, but as a "free" update i wouldn't think they would hire musicians for new sessions


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Dec 12, 2017)

the upgrade from albion I legacy to albion ONE is 99€ right now for me... That has to be with a discount?! If I remember correctly the initial upgrade path was 149 pound?

very tempting


----------



## John Busby (Dec 12, 2017)

@Spitfire Team i'm assuming you guys will send an email to existing AOne owners? i've tried checking out with it under my account on your page and it doesn't work

EDIT: Support reached out to me on their site and said it could take a while as they are rolling out a lot of free updates, just fyi


----------



## Pablocrespo (Dec 12, 2017)

I never updated from legacy... 99 is tempting indeed...those who have both, do you think ONE ads a lot of new stuff to Legacy?


----------



## Vovique (Dec 12, 2017)

And moreover, for Albion Legacy owners, as I just found out, the new Albion One is priced even more attractively. Just log in to your account for a sweet surprise. Thank you, Spitfire!


----------



## PeterN (Dec 12, 2017)

What a christmas this year


----------



## Quasar (Dec 12, 2017)

Pablocrespo said:


> I never updated from legacy... 99 is tempting indeed...those who have both, do you think ONE ads a lot of new stuff to Legacy?


I never updated from Legacy either, but I added it to my cart just to see what the price looked like, and for $99 USD I absolutely couldn't pass this up.

Thanks Spitfire Audio! Now I _really _need a new and larger SSD...


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 12, 2017)

Pablocrespo said:


> I never updated from legacy... 99 is tempting indeed...those who have both, do you think ONE ads a lot of new stuff to Legacy?



I like the legacy Albion strings better, but ONE is probably better for hybrid stuff. They're both useful libraries.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 12, 2017)

Amazing. Thanks so much Spitfire. How generous!


----------



## romanr (Dec 12, 2017)

Great news and a promising update . Does it have to pop up in the Spitfire Library Manager if you already own Albion ONE? I own both Legacy and ONE but there's no update available in the manager. Is there anyone of you who owns ONE and already got the update?


----------



## John Busby (Dec 12, 2017)

romanr said:


> Great news and a promising update . Does it have to pop up in the Spitfire Library Manager if you already own Albion ONE? I own both Legacy and ONE but there's no update available in the manager. Is there anyone of you who owns ONE and already got the update?


Support said the rollouts could take a while


----------



## VinRice (Dec 12, 2017)

This makes me happy. The new Steamband patches sound great. I'm in the middle a piece with a bunch of Albion One. That 'In your Face' patch and the new perc mixes need to be in it. Update my library manager now dammit!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks for the update SFA.


----------



## romanr (Dec 12, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> Support said the rollouts could take a while


Yeah, just received an email regarding the free update, thanks for your reply !


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 12, 2017)

Pablocrespo said:


> I never updated from legacy... 99 is tempting indeed...those who have both, do you think ONE ads a lot of new stuff to Legacy?


Personnaly, I use way more the One than the 1. I just prefer its sound, and the legatos are very nice in One. But that being said, I'm also using a few patches from 1 so having both is nice as they can compliment each other. It's a different recording with a different string size if I'm not mistaken too, so technically, everything in One is new (althoug it contains some patches from 1). Sound wise, One is supposed to be more in your face (was positionned as a library for trailers at its release). It is more in your face than 1, but for trailer stuff, I'm not so sure compared to the competition out there.  I'm having hard time just relying on it for trailer stuff for instance. 

But if you were wondering if it's more of the same, I'd say it's not. It's still low/high strings / brass/woods with similar articulation sets, but sound wise different enough to not feel like the same content. In other words, I wouldn't remove 1 from my HDD in favor of One only. I'd keep both. Not if that helps clarifying your question though.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 12, 2017)

So £99 across € & $? No currency differences? I think I’ll upgrade regardless, about time!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 12, 2017)

Yay, finally NKS support.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 12, 2017)

So based upon the footprint of Albion One on my drive right now (53.7 GB), and the size on disk shown on the revised Albion One webpage (55.7 GB), can I assume there is about 2 GB of extra sample content included with this update? I'm trying to determine whether or not I need to move something else off of my primary SSD to make room for this update (plus an update from another source that is coming in today as well).


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Dec 12, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> Nice, I like the new graphics...even though they don't affect the sound.


Oh but they do! Somehow a library’s colours always seem to colour what I play. How odd is that?


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Dec 12, 2017)

Fabulous generosity, Spitfire. Thanks very much, and congratulations!


----------



## pfmusic (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks very much Spitfire Audio for the free update! Much appreciated!

Have a good day


----------



## CT (Dec 12, 2017)

Happy anniversary guys. Currently downloading my first SF libraries; it's nice to be able to celebrate with you!


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 12, 2017)

What a lovely surprise  Thank you! Happy 10th @Spitfire Team  Looking forward to this appearing in my downloader...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 12, 2017)

Damn! My CC now has a new balance....downloading now. My first SF library!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm at work so I can't check but is this a full download or just an update?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 12, 2017)

Is that how it works? Keep checking the Dow loader till it appears? Or will we get an email saying it’s ready?


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## pfmusic (Dec 12, 2017)

New patches in Stephenson’s Steam Synth sound brilliant!


----------



## J-M (Dec 12, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Is that how it works? Keep checking the Dow loader till it appears? Or will we get an email saying it’s ready?



They'll send an email!


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 12, 2017)

Wow! What a great surprise! I have been excited to spend more time with Albion One. Can't wait to load it up and play with the update. Congrats on your 10th Anniversary Spitfire and thank you for all the great products!


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 12, 2017)

Hahaha Every video from Spifire is like:

"Hi there this is Paul Thompson from Spitfure Audio"

Cheers for the update guys! but Paul please turn up the mic xD

-DJ


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 12, 2017)

These sound amazing, makes this eDNA Earth (non Albion1/One) owner a bit jealous.



pfmusic said:


> New patches in Stephenson’s Steam Synth sound brilliant!


----------



## conan (Dec 12, 2017)

I am going to get a blister if I refresh my email again.


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 12, 2017)

Was toying with the idea of getting Sonokinetic Maximo in the Christmas deal BUT then came SA's email....no brainer. Thanks Guys, I think I love you?


----------



## conan (Dec 12, 2017)

Ah, here we go:

Dear [x],

_To celebrate our 10th year in business, we’ve updated our flagship product, Albion ONE, and decided to give it to existing owners for *free*.

We’ve triggered the system to start sending out the update, so keep your eyes peeled for an early Christmas present in your inbox. It can take up to 24 hours for your update email to be delivered, so we thank you in advance for your patience._


----------



## christianhenson (Dec 12, 2017)

FGBR said:


> Nice, great to see a free upgrade.
> 
> And between this and Ark 3 it's gonna be one very loud Christmas.



BWAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 12, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Hahaha Every video from Spifire is like:
> 
> "Hi there this is Paul Thompson from Spitfure Audio"
> 
> ...



Well, people tend to have some kind of opening statement :-D
(i know it's about volume adjustment, but I could not resist)

"Hey guys, Daniel James here, and TADAY what we're gonna be doing, is taking a look at a Spitfire audio new library" 
"Hi, I'm Don Bodin, from Sample Library Review DOT COM and I'm very excited..."


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks Spitfire


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 12, 2017)

Just went through all the new videos... Holy value added! Thanks guys! Happy anniversary


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 12, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Hahaha Every video from Spifire is like:
> 
> "Hi there this is Paul Thompson from Spitfure Audio"
> 
> ...



"Hey guys, Daniel James here, and to_DAY _we're...."


----------



## artomatic (Dec 12, 2017)

Many thanks and Happy 10th, Spitfire!


----------



## CT (Dec 12, 2017)

PeterKorcek said:


> Well, people tend to have some kind of opening statement :-D
> (i know it's about volume adjustment, but I could not resist)
> 
> "Hey guys, Daniel James here, and TADAY what we're gonna be doing, is taking a look at a Spitfire audio new library"
> "Hi, I'm Don Bodin, from Sample Library Review DOT CAM and I'm very excited..."



Let me just try to quote Troels here.


----------



## stfciu (Dec 12, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> "Hey guys, Daniel James here, and to_DAY _we're...."



Post of the day! 
Anyway both Paul and DJ rock!


----------



## shakuman (Dec 12, 2017)

Wow..Lovely gift! many thanks Paul and spitfire team.


----------



## Britpack50 (Dec 12, 2017)

Must also add my huge thanks. I was inspired to try orchesteal writing by the wonderful family that is Spitfire Audio. Truly unique, and wonderful to be part of. Now just how to ditch that day job...?


----------



## DavidY (Dec 12, 2017)

I have mixed feelings on this. On one hand it's good that there's a free update.

However on the other hand I feel a little sore that, just over 2 weeks ago, I upgraded my Albion Legacy to Albion One during the Black Weekend. 

At the time there was an assurance at the time (in the Black Weekend FAQ) along the lines that there wouldn't be prices that good any time soon, but in fact the reverse was true and I paid significantly more than the £99 I would have paid today.

I don't suppose @Spitfire Team would consider doing anything for people in my position...?


----------



## ClefferNotes (Dec 12, 2017)

Downloading this beauty now. Thank you Spitfire and congratulations on your 10th anniversary!! Really loving the new interface as well! Glad I have your products within my everyday life now, they're so inspiring to use!


----------



## playz123 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you Spitfire for this wonderful Christmas present. I didn't get anything for you  but rest assured I'll keep sending more money to you in the year ahead!


----------



## tmhuud (Dec 12, 2017)

Symfoniq said:


> I like the legacy Albion strings better, but ONE is probably better for hybrid stuff. They're both useful libraries.


What is the difference between the strings from one to the other?


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 12, 2017)

Sorry for the lack of smarts here, but I am confused. 
(1) The update is 12gb, but the only download reads 51gb (Albion 1.5). Is that correct?
(2) Albion One required a serial number, the new "update" does not require it. Separate installation and read thru Files or Quickload?
(3) Do we delete the old Albion One (which used a serial) to be replaced by Albion One 1.5?

Enquiring/Inquiring minds

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## zvenx (Dec 12, 2017)

I assumed/assume it is the Spitfire audio manager that will take care of all of that.
Haven't gotten my notification yet and keep starting up SAM to see if it is available in my account yet.
no luck so far.
rsp


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi zvenx, 
The "update" shows Albion One (1.5b12) total size of 51.9 gb, much bigger than 12 gb.


----------



## zvenx (Dec 12, 2017)

I assume when you hit update it will take care of it all.
rsp


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 12, 2017)

Nope, I have a refresh I tried. Tried that, only shows that huge d/l option.

Will check with SF in the morning.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm still waiting for mine in the Spitfire Audio Manager too. 
I actually bought Albion One upon it's release from a music store and not on their site so I recall having a few registration issues at first. I thought that might be why I haven't seen it show up yet but I see that others are still waiting as well and it might take up to 24 hours I'm hearing.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 12, 2017)

Just got an e-mail saying Update is ready for me. Downloading the Update and the installer should do what it usually does and take care of everything with original installation. Just make sure you point download in correct folder.


----------



## JanR (Dec 12, 2017)

Just played around with the new patches and content! Incredibly satisfying!!! Instant inspiration! Thank you Spitfire team for this incredible update!!!


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 12, 2017)

Finally! The Perc Patches are playable and no phasing issues. Truly fantastic! I think I'm going to get an NI Keyboard to cater for NKS in the new year as everyone seems to be adopting it!


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 12, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Finally! The Perc Patches are playable and no phasing issues. Truly fantastic! I think I'm going to get an NI Keyboard to cater for NKS in the new year as everyone seems to be adopting it!



Nice! Thanks for the info. That's basically all I wanted from the update so far lol


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 12, 2017)

By the way I really like the 2 demoes by homay Schmitz on the page!


----------



## CT (Dec 12, 2017)

Homay is fantastic. Her Tundra demo is out of control!


----------



## AllanH (Dec 12, 2017)

Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## oks2024 (Dec 12, 2017)

That's a really nice update ! The new synth sounds/loops seems cool, and I really like the idea of the combinations.
I also noticed that they also updated the user manual.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 12, 2017)

If Albion One appears as a standard update in the update manager for owners of the prior version of Albion One, would you please post information in this thread, as per the original post. Thanks.

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfire-library-updates.66976/page-2


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm really excited about this.


----------



## jvillalvazojr (Dec 12, 2017)

Congratulations on 10 years Spitfire! I can't thank you enough for all your hard work and truly inspiring instruments. Here's to another 10.


----------



## HeliaVox (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks to the team at Spitfire for such a great update! And cheers on 10 marvelous years!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 13, 2017)

Blimey the servers are clogged! Left my computer on all night downloading and it’s only at 85%.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Dec 13, 2017)

Had a real quick (really about 1 minute) and phasing issues in Darwin seem to have been sorted.


----------



## Musicam (Dec 13, 2017)

DEAR CHRISTIAN AND PAUL, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY. YOU GAVE ME THE SOUND THAT I DREAMED WHEN I WAS AN TEENAGER AND I DREAMED WITH THE MUSIC, THE CINEMA AND THE IMAGINATION. THANKS FOR THE BOTTON OF MY HEART. LOVE, PEACE AND FAITH.

I found this, the roadmap of a creative lives. THANKS SIR!


----------



## zvenx (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank you for this again........Added bonus is the Legato patches now work fine on my two systems.
thanks
rsp


----------



## Pazpatu (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank you for the update ! 
I am currently not able to see "Albion One" in Komplete Kontrol (but it's ok in Kontakt). Native Access still shows version 1.0.
Anyone had this problem ?


----------



## zvenx (Dec 13, 2017)

Pazpatu said:


> Thank you for the update !
> I am currently not able to see "Albion One" in Komplete Kontrol (but it's ok in Kontakt). Native Access still shows version 1.0.
> Anyone had this problem ?




I did.....and contacted support........was up and running in no time.

https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...NE-appear-in-Komplete-Kontrol-after-updating-

rsp


----------



## Pazpatu (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank you Zvenx ! It works perfectly now.


----------



## pfmusic (Dec 13, 2017)

'Shit Stained Choir Gown' has got to be the best name for a eDNA patch ever!


----------



## Syneast (Dec 13, 2017)

I had already decided not to upgrade my Legacy to One, because various reasons.

Well, f*ck those reasons, apparently. Under €100 I totally lost my impulse control.

Thanks Spitfire, and may you continue for another 10 years!


----------



## christianhenson (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your very kind words. Anyone have any thoughts on JJ's new Darwin Mixes, and we did tons of new sessions with PC for the Brunels, kinda took it back to the original 'legacy' material which I recorded in my kitchen at home (no joke), keeping it super simple, but with just enough interest to engage your listener... I also used the f-box hard on the new stephenson's package, let me know if I applied too much F? C x


----------



## ClefferNotes (Dec 13, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> Thanks everyone for your very kind words. Anyone have any thoughts on JJ's new Darwin Mixes, and we did tons of new sessions with PC for the Brunels, kinda took it back to the original 'legacy' material which I recorded in my kitchen at home (no joke), keeping it super simple, but with just enough interest to engage your listener... I also used the f-box hard on the new stephenson's package, let me know if I applied too much F? C x


The mixes are insanely good, great work JJ!! The new steam synths and brunel loops are just awesome too and easily worth the price of entry alone! Even the names of the patches had me in fits of laughter. 

This is a killer update, thank you so much!


----------



## robgb (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice update. I like the new GUI. I'm not sure there's anything new that I'm immediately in love with, but it still sounds good.


----------



## Nuno (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm also enjoying very much the new combination patches...cleverly mixed and extremely useful!


----------



## Mornats (Dec 13, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> Thanks everyone for your very kind words. Anyone have any thoughts on JJ's new Darwin Mixes, and we did tons of new sessions with PC for the Brunels, kinda took it back to the original 'legacy' material which I recorded in my kitchen at home (no joke), keeping it super simple, but with just enough interest to engage your listener... I also used the f-box hard on the new stephenson's package, let me know if I applied too much F? C x



I was just playing with them earlier and love the amount of F* you put into them. I've been mangling Orchestral Swarm with some over excitement and tube crunch and it takes it well.


----------



## KMA (Dec 13, 2017)

I just downloaded my update. Thanks Paul, Christian and the whole Spitfire team!


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 13, 2017)

To the guys that didn't upgrade from Legacy to 1. Are you all updating to One? (Holy crap I just went cross eyed)

I'm on the fence here. I have Legacy but for various reasons never adapted it. I have so much of these All-in-One- libraries when I bought my new computer I left Albion Legacy out. Yesterday I installed it just to re-listen. It's so soft in my opinion. Symphobia by comparison rips your head off. $99 ain't a lot but I just don't want to reinvest if it will still sit idle. 

Anyone know how long the upgrade price will last? Any thoughts from the guys in my position that were on the fence about upgrading, did so, and then love it or meh?


----------



## yohoo (Dec 13, 2017)

zvenx said:


> I did.....and contacted support........was up and running in no time.


Thank you very much for that tip, now the NKS integration works for me, too.

Also thank you very much to Spitfire for a great update, you made an already great library even better.

The following is only a minor issue, but is it possible that the NKS tagging is a little bit inconsistent (or is my installation messed up)?

This is the main-bank / sub-bank structure I see in Komplete Kontrol as well as in Maschine:

Albion One Orchestra (73 entries)
COG patches (6)
Individual techniques (40)
Legato techniques (15)
Main Patches (6)
Time machine patches (6)

Brunel Loops (200)
Construction Kits (6)
Dev Kits (3)
Presets (191)

Dev Kits (42)
Legacy Patches (4)
Main Patches (3)
Stephensons Steam Band (164)
Dev Kits (2)
Presets (162)

The Albion Legacy (58)
COG patches (8)
Individual techniques (34)
Time machine patches (8)


Some observations:

There is no main bank for the Darwin Percussion Ensemble, a few of its patches (namely the legacy patches) however can be found under "4. Legacy Patches" (which in my understanding should be a sub-bank, not a main bank).
"3. Dev Kits" seems to contain only three Dev Kits (the new dev kit from Stephenson, the new dev kit from Brunel and one (but not all) of the old Brunel dev kits). The rest of the patches are no dev kits at all, but the instruments from "Organic Brunel Loops X" (albeit without sound preview).
Some of the Albion One Orchestra main patches can be found in "5. Main Patches" (which contains Brass High, Brass Low and Strings), the rest of them is located in "1.4 Main Patches" (which in my understanding is the correct place).
The string runs have no own sub-bank, but are located in 1.4 as well.
The 118 new CHX instruments (Brunel and Stephenson), the 4 Darwin Percussion Ensembles and the 3 Darwin Percussion stereo mixes are not associated to a bank at all, so they only show up when no bank is selected.
"Alien Beacon MW - Metal" under "Brunel Loops / Organic Mutations" has no sound preview.
"Easter Island (Stereo)" has a sound preview file on the hard drive, but there is no instrument with that name. 
Finally (this is not an error per se, but maybe an idea for improvement): the sub-categories of Brunel and Stephenson (e.g. "Organic Mutations" or "Epic Adventures" are not available as sub-banks (which would be practical, I think).
Can anybody confirm this? Or is it just my installation?


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 13, 2017)

Syneast said:


> I had already decided not to upgrade my Legacy to One, because various reasons.
> 
> Well, f*ck those reasons, apparently. Under €100 I totally lost my impulse control.
> 
> Thanks Spitfire, and may you continue for another 10 years!





lol! Same here!
Spitfire rocks and Legacy Albion was my gateway drug to sample libraries..

thx, guys!


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 13, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> Thanks everyone for your very kind words. Anyone have any thoughts on JJ's new Darwin Mixes, and we did tons of new sessions with PC for the Brunels, kinda took it back to the original 'legacy' material which I recorded in my kitchen at home (no joke), keeping it super simple, but with just enough interest to engage your listener... I also used the f-box hard on the new stephenson's package, let me know if I applied too much F? C x


What's up with the "add a coin" and the Atari cartridges in the eDNA engine? Was that always there? Just graphics fun?


----------



## Blake Ewing (Dec 13, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> To the guys that didn't upgrade from Legacy to 1. Are you all updating to One? (Holy crap I just went cross eyed)
> 
> I'm on the fence here. I have Legacy but for various reasons never adapted it. I have so much of these All-in-One- libraries when I bought my new computer I left Albion Legacy out. Yesterday I installed it just to re-listen. It's so soft in my opinion. Symphobia by comparison rips your head off. $99 ain't a lot but I just don't want to reinvest if it will still sit idle.
> 
> Anyone know how long the upgrade price will last? Any thoughts from the guys in my position that were on the fence about upgrading, did so, and then love it or meh?




Yes, for $100, it's bonkers not to.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 13, 2017)

Blake Ewing said:


> Yes, for $100, it's bonkers not to.


I, for one, am extremely impressed by this upgrade. It's not just the orchestral stuff, the Stevenson's patches and Brunel loops have some excellent and inspiring content as well (great job, Christian et. al.). And for those who need to 'go back', the Legacy patches are still there. In fact, this gift probably could have been a paid upgrade, but instead it's a wonderful Christmas gift from Spitfire. As for those who still have the original Albion 1, I'm not sure if it will see as much use anymore...it doesn't here, but I know there are still some things in it that we like. But $99 to upgrade to Albion ONE seems more than fair to me, and IMHO worth every $.


----------



## hapticfabric (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm using Kontakt Player to run Albion One. The email I received said that this new version requires the full version, is anyone able to advise?


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 13, 2017)

Can anyone say if the update replaces all of the nki's, or do the old ones remain? 

thx -


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 13, 2017)

Are there Atari-eqsue patches in the new 10th Anniversary Albion One? I looked for them last night after hearing the hilarious Atari moment in Homay's track for the promo video, but didn't find anything. Then again it was 3 am. 




D Halgren said:


> What's up with the "add a coin" and the Atari cartridges in the eDNA engine? Was that always there? Just graphics fun?


----------



## thesteelydane (Dec 13, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> Thanks everyone for your very kind words. Anyone have any thoughts on JJ's new Darwin Mixes, and we did tons of new sessions with PC for the Brunels, kinda took it back to the original 'legacy' material which I recorded in my kitchen at home (no joke), keeping it super simple, but with just enough interest to engage your listener... I also used the f-box hard on the new stephenson's package, let me know if I applied too much F? C x


Just the right amount of F, not too much, and not too little. Thank you very much and happy 10th!


----------



## TintoL (Dec 13, 2017)

This thing is awesome. The combination patches are great. The runs sound beutiful. And nks support. And the sound, to me is fff without artifitial punch. Just right.

Thank you spitfire for this. Much appreciated.

The $99 update is woth every dollar.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 13, 2017)

hapticfabric said:


> I'm using Kontakt Player to run Albion One. The email I received said that this new version requires the full version, is anyone able to advise?


Kontakt Player as it says on Spitfire’s website.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 13, 2017)

playz123 said:


> I, for one, am extremely impressed by this upgrade. It's not just the orchestral stuff, the Stevenson's patches and Brunel loops have some excellent and inspiring content as well (great job, Christian et. al.). And for those who need to 'go back', the Legacy patches are still there. In fact, this gift probably could have been a paid upgrade, but instead it's a wonderful Christmas gift from Spitfire. As for those who still have the original Albion 1, I'm not sure if it will see as much use anymore...it doesn't here, but I know there are still some things in it that we like. But $99 to upgrade to Albion ONE seems more than fair to me, and IMHO worth every $.


And if those on Albion Legacy are still hesitating, here’s what the Spitfire Albion One webpage says about its future:
“As it is our flagship product you can be certain of frequent updates and fixes, plus free juicy new content, just as we have done with the 10th Anniversary Edition.”


----------



## christianhenson (Dec 13, 2017)

Musicam said:


> DEAR CHRISTIAN AND PAUL, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY. YOU GAVE ME THE SOUND THAT I DREAMED WHEN I WAS AN TEENAGER AND I DREAMED WITH THE MUSIC, THE CINEMA AND THE IMAGINATION. THANKS FOR THE BOTTON OF MY HEART. LOVE, PEACE AND FAITH.
> 
> I found this, the roadmap of a creative lives. THANKS SIR!



ha ha ha,

If ever there was a poster for "DO NOT HAVE A CAREER IN MEDIA COMPOSITION" this is it!!!


----------



## hapticfabric (Dec 13, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> ha ha ha,
> 
> If ever there was a poster for "DO NOT HAVE A CAREER IN MEDIA COMPOSITION" this is it!!!


Hi just thought I'd let you know that the email from Spitfire advised users that full kontakt is required, user posting above has advised otherwise.

Thanks for the free upgrade, I'll proceed now that I know it will be compatible


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 14, 2017)

yohoo said:


> Thank you very much for that tip, now the NKS integration works for me, too.
> 
> Also thank you very much to Spitfire for a great update, you made an already great library even better.
> 
> ...



Can’t say that I’m overly impressed with the browser part of NKS support.

The way it’s structured and organised (and tagged) is much better inside Kontakt.

I’m guessing developers can’t create their own tags and types etc etc inside KK and have to use the premade generic ones that NI have made...?

Is that the case @Spitfire Team @christianhenson?


----------



## yohoo (Dec 14, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Can’t say that I’m overly impressed with the browser part of NKS support.



Do you see the same NKS structure as I have described in this post? I'm just asking to find out if it is just my installation.

I'd agree that the tags are a little bit generic, but for me that is not such a big problem because the patches are consistently named.

It would however be very helpful if the bank / sub-bank structure reflected the folder hierachy in Kontakt, because that would allow to narrow down the result list fast without having to scroll through the long patch list every time.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 14, 2017)

Yeah I think it’s the same structure, can’t say for sure until I’m in front of my computer.

I noticed a similar thing with my Output libraries. They’re organised really well inside Kontakt but inside KK, not so much.

That’s why I’m thinking it’s a restriction imposed by NI rather than developers...


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 14, 2017)

Fantastic update.

I can't wait for the next time a client asks 'What's that sound you used there?', to be able to reply, 'That? Why it's a Shit Stained Choir Gown'.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Dec 14, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> Fantastic update.
> 
> I can't wait for the next time a client asks 'What's that sound you used there?', to be able to reply, 'That? Why it's a Shit Stained Choir Gown'.


Cassock, surely? Or surplice. Doesn't quite have the ring, though...


----------



## Quasar (Dec 14, 2017)

Fleer said:


> And if those on Albion Legacy are still hesitating, here’s what the Spitfire Albion One webpage says about its future:
> “As it is our flagship product you can be certain of frequent updates and fixes, plus free juicy new content, just as we have done with the 10th Anniversary Edition.”


I was one of those legacy 1 owners who never planned to purchase ONE, but the $99 price was such a shock that I just did it without blinking, and - though I still very much like what I call the pastoral quality of 1 - ONE is a radically different vibe and tone and therefore not a redundant purchase at all. It's much more upfront, the close mic positions are closer & drier for more universal compatibility with other libraries, and while it's not "bombastic" it is more hard-edged & contemporary. And no more lo/hi brass octave doubling! Yay!

Fantastic deal at $99 for legacy owners, and I haven't even begun to explore the hybrid/synthy aspects yet. I am very happy to now have both generations of the 1st Albion.


----------



## bill45 (Dec 14, 2017)

$349, Now I'm thinking.


----------



## thereus (Dec 14, 2017)

PeterKorcek said:


> Well, people tend to have some kind of opening statement :-D
> (i know it's about volume adjustment, but I could not resist)
> 
> "Hey guys, Daniel James here, and TADAY what we're gonna be doing, is taking a look at a Spitfire audio new library"
> "Hi, I'm Don Bodin, from Sample Library Review DOT COM and I'm very excited..."



Paul is usually very excited today, also. Maybe he and Don get a lot of massages.


----------



## Vischebaste (Dec 14, 2017)

Like an idiot, I downloaded the update into the wrong location, and I now have the original folder and the newly unpacked update both sitting on separate locations on my HD, both in folders called "Spitfire Albion ONE library".

Does anyone know how I should combine these in order to update succesfully? - do I merge them or overwrite the old one? (to add to the misery, I'm on a Mac, which can be a bit unpredictable when it comes to merging/overwriting)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 14, 2017)

I'd duplicate the original library first so you have a back up - then I'd merge and afterwards do a batch resave.

Actually I wouldn't - its only a 15gb update - I'd re-download just the update to the correct folder.


----------



## Vischebaste (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi mikeybabes,

Thanks for the reply. Yes, that's exactly what I'd be inclined to do, but the Spitfire Library Manager isn't offering me the update anymore - I guess it thinks it's successfully installed.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 14, 2017)

You can reset to the last update -

Select Albion One by clicking once and highlighting it - go to the Library menu and click on 'Reset Library' - on the window that then opens click on 'Latest Update'.

This will then make the download manager go back so you are only downloading the latest update.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Dec 14, 2017)

Vischebaste said:


> Hi mikeybabes,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yes, that's exactly what I'd be inclined to do, but the Spitfire Library Manager isn't offering me the update anymore - I guess it thinks it's successfully installed.


I would reach out to Spitfire on the chat line on their webpage. I'm sure they will set up your download again — much easier than trying to patch everything together again.


----------



## Vischebaste (Dec 14, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> You can reset to the last update -
> 
> Select Albion One by clicking once and highlighting it - go to the Library menu and click on 'Reset Library' - on the window that then opens click on 'Latest Update'.
> 
> This will then make the download manager go back so you are only downloading the latest update.



Thanks mikeybabes - that's saved me a potentially horribly botched merging process!


----------



## Vischebaste (Dec 14, 2017)

Actually, just to check before I screw it up again - the download instructions say I need to download into the folder above the one required. "required" seems a bit ambiguous in this context. Do I choose my existing "Spitfire Albion ONE library" folder, or the folder above that as my download location?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 14, 2017)

The folder above. 

I have all my spitfire libraries in a folder called 'Spitfire Audio' so that is the one one I select in the download manager.


----------



## Vischebaste (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks, that was probably pretty obvious, but worth checking to avoid a third download!


----------



## pfmusic (Dec 14, 2017)

Might just be me, but has anyone noticed the new CHX Patches in Albions Stephenson steam band loading with a +5 tuning within the Kontakt player. Tried it with other patches and the tuning is at Zero, then load a CHX patch and it loads with +5.

Weird?


----------



## Perry (Dec 14, 2017)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I was curious about this. I bought into Spitfire with Albion One because I thought it was their "flagship" major string library. But I hear a LOT of people talk more about SSO, which makes me wonder if I bought the wrong thing from them.
> 
> What is their "flagship" string library?!



So I bought it also and thought the same. Last night I watched all of the Tutorials.I was amazed at the new String section also making sure you use CC1 to really make it sound realistic.The only Problem is I have to redownload the Entire Library 52 Gig over a 5.8 megb internet Since 3am this morning it has downloaded 29 Gigit is now 5:15 PM.So I think its going to be a Game changer with this new update also Paul in the Video used 3 Mics at all times so that's alot of CPU usage.


----------



## PeterN (Dec 16, 2017)

Didnt get this downloaded until yesterday evening. But what a pleasant surprise it was. Thanks for this update, Im a great fan of those combinations in this update. And the new interface - made it almost feel like a new library.

Now lets hope Albion 2 will get and update too. Particularly that recorder flute, its not in tune.


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 16, 2017)

I just wanted to express my appreciation for this update. So far it is lovely. I have read a few issues, but have not tested myself just yet.

It is awesome to see updated support for aging libraries.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 16, 2017)

Aging? It’s still a baby


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 16, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Aging? It’s still a baby


10 years is old in the world of technology. But you are right...technically, heh.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 16, 2017)

Baby elephant


----------



## HiEnergy (Dec 16, 2017)

Happy anniversary!
Bought and downloaded the upgrade from Albion 1 to Albion ONE.
Thanks for this no-brainer offer to Spitfire.
My support request regarding K5.6.6/Service Center compatibility was answered quickly. That's what I call good support.


----------



## Pixelee (Dec 16, 2017)

pfmusic said:


> Might just be me, but has anyone noticed the new CHX Patches in Albions Stephenson steam band loading with a +5 tuning within the Kontakt player. Tried it with other patches and the tuning is at Zero, then load a CHX patch and it loads with +5.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird?


A lot of the synth patches mappings are off on my side as well.


----------



## n9n9n9 (Dec 16, 2017)

pfmusic said:


> Might just be me, but has anyone noticed the new CHX Patches in Albions Stephenson steam band loading with a +5 tuning within the Kontakt player. Tried it with other patches and the tuning is at Zero, then load a CHX patch and it loads with +5.
> 
> Weird?



I see the same thing -- very weird. I hope an update is on the way... still wondering how it ended up this way.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 16, 2017)

Maybe @christianhenson can speak to this.


----------



## Syneast (Dec 16, 2017)

Playing with it now. I have to say, 10 years of experience has left it's mark on legato and dynamic crossfade programming. Really smooth and effortless compared to some patches in Legacy.

Coming from Legacy, I find the whole thing so clean, responsive and snappy while still somehow retaining the smeary airyness. The spiccatos are the best I've ever had the pleasure to play with.

I hope the percussion phasing issues will get some love in the next update though. Kind of expected them to be fixed by now, but it's a minor negative in a sea of positives.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 16, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> To the guys that didn't upgrade from Legacy to 1. Are you all updating to One? (Holy crap I just went cross eyed)
> 
> I'm on the fence here. I have Legacy but for various reasons never adapted it. I have so much of these All-in-One- libraries when I bought my new computer I left Albion Legacy out. Yesterday I installed it just to re-listen. It's so soft in my opinion. Symphobia by comparison rips your head off. $99 ain't a lot but I just don't want to reinvest if it will still sit idle.
> 
> Anyone know how long the upgrade price will last? Any thoughts from the guys in my position that were on the fence about upgrading, did so, and then love it or meh?


Absolutely. The upgrade is valid til January 11th. I was going to upgrade sooner or later anyway, hoping for a wish list discount this Holidays, but the current offer is far beyond my expectations .


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 16, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> 10 years is old in the world of technology. But you are right...technically, heh.



Actually, Albion One is only just over two years old, I bought it on release in October 2015. The legacy version 'Albion I' might well be 10 years old however, but that's a different library again....


----------



## pfmusic (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for confirming the +5 tuning in the Kontakt player for the CHX patches. I'll ask at spitfire support.


----------



## aaronventure (Dec 16, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> 10 years is old in the world of technology. But you are right...technically, heh.



Wasn't it released in like 2011?


----------



## lumcas (Dec 16, 2017)

aaronventure said:


> Wasn't it released in like 2011?


Yes it was, just checked my invoice. But we're celebrating 10th anniversary of the commercial existence of the company itself (they had made some bespoke libraries earlier). Is that correct?


----------



## aaronventure (Dec 16, 2017)

lumcas said:


> Yes it was, just checked my invoice. But we're celebrating 10th anniversary of the commercial existence of the company itself (they had made some bespoke libraries earlier). Is that correct?


Yes, but the comments which I replied to were



JonSolo said:


> It is awesome to see updated support for aging libraries





JonSolo said:


> 10 years is old in the world of technology.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Dec 17, 2017)

Syneast said:


> I hope the percussion phasing issues will get some love in the next update though. Kind of expected them to be fixed by now, but it's a minor negative in a sea of positives.



Oh. With only a quick play this week, the initial phasing issues appeared to be sorted for me. Perhaps I wasn't looking deep enough?


----------



## Syneast (Dec 19, 2017)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Oh. With only a quick play this week, the initial phasing issues appeared to be sorted for me. Perhaps I wasn't looking deep enough?


I don't know, perhaps they used to be worse, but I can still hear some phasing like stuff going on in the Low Hits. Maybe it's just a round robin that is supposed to sound like that or something.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 19, 2017)

I find the lack of a Strings Hi Legato patch, without octaves a bit annoying but overall this is a HUGE improvment over Albion Legacy! So glad I finally upgraded!


----------



## christianhenson (Dec 19, 2017)

aaronventure said:


> Wasn't it released in like 2011?



Hey there folks, as suggested it is our tenth birthday year (10 years ago we created the bespoke project) so this is an 'anniversary' edition. 

I've just done an experiment, I just did a video where I wrote a cue in legacy and then duplicated the regions into similar Albion ONE sounds so you can hear the difference, I'll post later, very interesting.

CH


----------



## HardyP (Dec 24, 2017)

christianhenson said:


> I've just done an experiment, I just did a video [...] I'll post later, very interesting.


Erm... you mean... THIS one?!?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 24, 2017)

You know about the stories thart start with _"a dinosaur walks inside a composer studio..."_.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 24, 2017)

Well done indeed. Merry Christmas.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 24, 2017)

Just opened some mail and a Spitfire T shirt was sent to me! Now sure if this is anything to do with the anniversary but it was a lovely surprise!


----------



## synthnut1 (Dec 25, 2017)

I’m one of the few who don’t own a lot of Spitfire products....I do however have Cinematic Strings that Alex W. did a great job on.....How would Albion One blend with this program?.....Thanks,Jim


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Dec 27, 2017)

I've downloaded, had an issue with download but library Manager resumed after restart. great update from legacy!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 28, 2017)

Can you sell Spitfire licenses? 

I only ask as I’m having a go at their competition where the prize is Albion One, which I already own. 

If by some stroke of luck i manage to win, can I sell the license? 

Or is there an alternative prize for those that already have the library (@Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport)?


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Dec 28, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Can you sell Spitfire licenses?
> 
> I only ask as I’m having a go at their competition where the prize is Albion One, which I already own.
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 10, 2018)

​


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jan 10, 2018)

Spitfire Team said:


> ​



I’m surprised you guys haven’t made a thread for the competition...?


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 10, 2018)

Spitfire Albion ONE library (*v1.5b12*) is now showing in my Spitfire Audio Library Manager. This is the content referred to .... YES?


----------



## Mornats (Jan 10, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Spitfire Albion ONE library (*v1.5b12*) is now showing in my Spitfire Audio Library Manager. This is the content referred to .... YES?



Yes, that's it. I've got the 10th anniversary update and mine's showing as:


----------

